# E to C adaptor with Surefire E1e....



## bigchelis (Dec 22, 2008)

I just enjoy the 1 cell cr123 setups.....
Surefire E1e with Malkoff M30 and soon Malkoff P7 drop-in with protected AW's. Here is a 6P and 3P for size comparisons. The last picture has a Pentagon 1 cell set-up with a DX Q5.
Anyone else lighting it up lately with 1 cell frankensteins????????


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2008)

That E-C adaptor on your E1E with a C-series bezel is a sweet set-up. Probably the easiest way for someone to run Gene's M30 in a Surefire light. (Unless they have an actual SF 3P).


----------



## TMedina (Dec 22, 2008)

Tell me about it - I've got a custom "3P" on order. I'm also going to pick up an E2C adapter once TNC restocks.

Until then, I've got an M30 burning a hole in my shelf. 

-Trevor


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 22, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Tell me about it - I've got a custom "3P" on order. I'm also going to pick up an E2C adapter once TNC restocks.
> 
> Until then, I've got an M30 burning a hole in my shelf.
> 
> -Trevor


 
A Surefire 3P(clone) looks more balanced, but when you grip the thin E1e with the bigger 6P head it feels better. By better I mean it feels more like griping a screwdriver handle. I get a better sense that it will not go out of my hand. The E1e with the adaptor and 6P head will be a tad longer then a 3P Surefire.

A bad thing about it is that the E1e w/ the 6P and the M30 make it top heavy You won't be able to clip it in your pocket anymore because it will just fall out. I took off the stock clip and was playing around with how to put a longer one, but still havent figured it out yet.


Also, I had what I thought was an odd encounter with a peace officer. He happen to pop out his 4 Cell stock maglight. I took out my little Frankeinsurefire and said "you need to look into one of these" The officer didn't say a word. Not even hello back. Apparently I must have hit a soft spot. The officer just stared me down. I felt bad as if I had done something wrong, but I just wanted to help. Oh, well can't help them all.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 22, 2008)

Lots of reasons for that kind of reaction - some good, some bad.

-Trevor


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 22, 2008)

Left to right:

E1L body with OpticsHQ/TLS E2 replacement head and old E2 tailcap
E1L body with KL4 head and Aleph flattop tailcap
FiveMega 1x16340 body with SureFire 6Z bezel and 6P tailcap
SureFire parts 3P (all SF parts)
SureFire L4 with E2C adapter, SureFire 6P anti-roll bezel, and Aleph flattop tailcap (but using a tall rubber boot)







A comparison of a SureFire 3P with the SF parts 3P:






The SF parts 3P disassembled:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2008)

Justin Case said:


>


 
Regarding the L4 on the end, can you still use the pocket clip with the C-series head?


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, replica trying to fix the huge picture..


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Case: you have some really great looking single cells. I hope to one day have the wear and tear indicative of EDC:thumbsup:
Mr. Justin Case what is the "SF parts 3P", I see its clearly shorter in lengh, but haven't concluded on what you mean. It looks like a 3P to me.

Also. Here is my Pentagon single cell with a Surefire twistie/reverse clickie mod from DX donor. The Pentagon light now is shorter then the E1e with adaptor.:twothumbs

Today I finally got the P7 drop-in from Malkoff. Now my Single series have a true 600-700 lumen w/flood to spare..............:sick2::twothumbs
I will post a review on the P7 drop-in later, all I can say is that it is incredible.


----------



## QtrHorse (Dec 23, 2008)

How is everyone getting these Malkoff P7 drop-ins already? I emailed Gene last week and he stated they were still a ways out for production.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2008)

QtrHorse said:


> How is everyone getting these Malkoff P7 drop-ins already? I emailed Gene last week and he stated they were still a ways out for production.


 
The previous person that posted a review about them had a slightly different looking type of P7 design then the one Gene made me. Without a doubt he is still working out the details to make the beam Malkoff quality. I think the beam is perfect, but I am not a professional like Gene. I will post pictures in a new thread with beamshoots or a video. 
Merry Christmas to all,
bigchelis


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 23, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> Here is my Pentagon single cell with a Surefire twistie/reverse clickie mod from DX donor. The Pentagon light now is shorter then the E1e with adaptor.:twothumbs


Is that pentagon light a 3P clone? Do the threads match 3P for the head and tail?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> Mr. Justin Case what is the "SF parts 3P", I see its clearly shorter in lengh, but haven't concluded on what you mean. It looks like a 3P to me.


 
I could be wrong, but I think he means he got the needed spare parts to put together his own 3P. (I did the same thing with my SF E1E. I legoed it together from spare parts. Bezel off of an E2E, tailcap & body bought from another CPFer, and running an LF lamp in it). 



> Also. Here is my Pentagon single cell with a Surefire twistie/reverse clickie mod from DX donor. The Pentagon light now is shorter then the E1e with adaptor.:twothumbs


 
Be sure to hold onto that PentagonLights body & bezel, cause there isn't likely to be anymore coming soon or possibly ever.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2008)

The pentagon light will fit any "C" tail. The head however has to be the Pentagon head, but any P60 drop-in fits perfect. Even the DX Cree Q5's and R2's fit like a glove. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> The pentagon light will fit any "C" tail.


 
That's a bit surprising. The PX1 model looks slimmer in photos.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 23, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> any P60 drop-in fits perfect. Even the DX Cree Q5's and R2's fit like a glove. :thumbsup:



It looks like the P60 pill design is going to become a de facto standard - it looks a lot like the Pelican LED modules as well.

-Trevor


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Regarding the L4 on the end, can you still use the pocket clip with the C-series head?


Sure. I like to carry in the left rear pocket, where I clip the light vertically in the corner. What is your concern that the clip might not be useable?

Although not asked about, I don't use the clips on the E1L-based lights. For me, the bodies are too short and they don't stay in the pocket as securely as I prefer. They have a tendency to shift around sideways or sometimes "out of the plane" of my back pocket (and the light ends up still clipped but bezel down and tail hanging out).


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> Justin Case: you have some really great looking single cells. I hope to one day have the wear and tear indicative of EDC:thumbsup:
> Mr. Justin Case what is the "SF parts 3P", I see its clearly shorter in lengh, but haven't concluded on what you mean. It looks like a 3P to me.


The parts 3P is not a factory product. It is made up of individual SureFire parts that, when assembled, emulate a 3P. It looks like a 3P because that was the intent -- to build a single cell 6P. I put this together almost 15 years ago before SureFire ever had an actual 3P on the market. SureFire had R30 lap assemblies for 3V weaponlights, but they didn't have a handheld host at the time.

The trick was that there was no single cell body tube part available at the time. That needed component is composed of two separate parts, which you can see in the disassembled parts photo.

The parts 3P might be shorter because I think I had a LOTC on the 3P. I'll have to dig out the genuine 3P and take a new photo with the factory 3P tailcap on it.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> Sure. I like to carry in the left rear pocket, where I clip the light vertically in the corner. What is your concern that the clip might not be useable?


 
The OP mentioned not being able to use the clip on his modded E1E. I was hoping that the added extra length of a 2xCR123 E-series body would make all the difference. Thanks for letting me know that it does. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

For humor value, I'm going to try my T-62 TurboHead on a 3P host (or even maybe an E1L body with an E2C). I have one of AW's tower kits with a Seoul P4 U2 bin, so it may produce decent output with one Li-ion cell.


----------



## joco (Dec 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The OP mentioned not being able to use the clip on his modded E1E. I was hoping that the added extra length of a 2xCR123 E-series body would make all the difference. Thanks for letting me know that it does. :thumbsup:



Hello, Monocrom:
I have tried this setup with both an e1e body and an e2e body. The e2e works better but still slips around with the short clip. I replaced it with the longer Surefire clip, and it is now great. Very secure. The skinny body rides in my pocket well, with the "fat" bezel being of the pocket. The difference in length is not noticeable in the pocket. I use it with an AW 17670 and an M30 daily.:twothumbs
John


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with joco's observation that the short clip still allows my longer L4 light to shift around. I've thought about getting a long clip, but haven't done so. I do notice, though, that the Spyderco Delica, which has a clip length similar to the long SF clip, feels "stiff" in a back pocket when sitting/bending at the waist. I think that the extra clip length may be the reason. My concern is that the clip bends and loses tension. Different body geometries may have different results.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

Three versions of the SureFire 3P, with the parts spread out. Top: FiveMega body, Middle: Genuine SureFire 3P, Bottom: parts 3P


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> Three versions of the SureFire 3P, with the parts spread out. Top: FiveMega body, Middle: Genuine SureFire 3P, Bottom: parts 3P


 
Mr. Justin Case

In the 3P parts what does the tail cap connect to. I have a G&P 6P to 9P convertion that looks similar, but since yours is Surefire brand where did you get it.

Also,
For other readers the Surefire Connector that connects the extention part or any Surefire E series to C head is $78 dollars. 
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...=6&prrfnbr=24570&sesent=0,0&search_id=1189579
You have to purchase the M head w/bulb because its not sold individually. I think this is right. Maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the part is a SureFire A21 universal housing body. It's been so long that I can't remember for sure.

I don't think your G&P part is the same thing. I would guess that it is a clone of the SureFire A19, which I don't think will fit correctly to make a parts 3P. The tail end is correct, but the head end is not. The head end of the A19 is threaded to mate with tail threads. That's how it can extend a 6P into a 9P. But if you look at the "neck" part in my disassembled 3P photo, the threads on the left end of the neck part are different from tailcap threads.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be getting the piece that comes with the M series head in about 2 weeks and now I only need the SureFire A21 universal housing body.

I looked at place to buy this at and the pictures look like it would be exactly what I need and it is only $30 dollars. I hope you don't mind me copying youre 
creation?

EDIT: I just noticed that since I will be getting the LU60A Incandescent Lamp Module the connector that comes with allows me to connect it to any E series. Thus I will just use that when I want to adapt it to my E1e series, but I am still getting this A21 universal body for future projects.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> I agree with joco's observation that the short clip still allows my longer L4 light to shift around. I've thought about getting a long clip, but haven't done so. I do notice, though, that the Spyderco Delica, which has a clip length similar to the long SF clip, feels "stiff" in a back pocket when sitting/bending at the waist. I think that the extra clip length may be the reason. My concern is that the clip bends and loses tension. Different body geometries may have different results.


 
The Surefire long clips certainly do loosen to the point of having zero tension. (And at a surprisingly fast pace). The fix is rather easy though.

Link ~ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1187780&postcount=1


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 24, 2008)

Bending metal back and forth is a sure way to fatigue the part.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 24, 2008)

bigchelis said:


> I will be getting the piece that comes with the M series head in about 2 weeks and now I only need the SureFire A21 universal housing body.
> 
> I looked at place to buy this at and the pictures look like it would be exactly what I need and it is only $30 dollars. I hope you don't mind me copying youre
> creation?



Just show us your creation.

Check out this one:






SureFire 12ZM with SRTH on the left and a T-62 TurboHead from another 12ZM attached to an L4 body using an E2C. I tried attaching the T-62 to one of my E1L bodies. It was very short and I might even have been tempted to use the configuration. But the Seoul P4 U2 bin LED wasn't very bright when driven by just one Li-ion. Thus, no benefit in usng the TurboHead in a single-cell application, just extra bulk. Two Li-ions in the L4, on the other hand, gives a bright, lightweight Turbo'ed light.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> Bending metal back and forth is a sure way to fatigue the part.


 
Very true. But there's no other way to re-tension the long Surefire clips.

My SF C2 literally slides in & out of the front pocket of my pants. :sigh:


----------



## TMedina (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought a PX1 to work as a host:

1. The Malkoff M30 does fit almost perfectly. I found I needed to pull the copper outer spring off of the stock bulb to make the proper contacts. As an added benefit, it adds a good degree of stability.

2. A SF 6P twisty does fit the tail, but I couldn't activate the drop-in.

3. The PX1 as a host is almost entirely plastic, as is the bezel. Additionally, the bezel lens isn't secured to the front piece.

4. The "belt clip" attachment is actually rather nice as it adds a degree of retention and grip to the otherwise small body.

5. Wow. For a single cell, the overall performance is fantastic.

-Trevor


----------



## rtt (Jan 8, 2009)

TMedina said:


> I just bought a PX1 to work as a host:
> 
> 1. The Malkoff M30 does fit almost perfectly. I found I needed to pull the copper outer spring off of the stock bulb to make the proper contacts. As an added benefit, it adds a good degree of stability.
> 
> ...


 
I have a X1-HA. I installed a Z41 and it would not activate the light. I compared the Pentagon and SF tailcaps and the only difference I could see was that the SF tailcap threads are anodized and the Pentagon tailcap threads are NOT anodized. When I get a chance, I will try to remove the anodize from the SF tailcap threads to see if this will make the SF tail cap function on the Pentagon.

I am not in a hurry because I kinda like the Penatagon tailcap. I run a LF drop-in with a warm tint and honestly think the throw,spill and tint is better than the M30. The Pentagon X1-HA is a very good host for a led drop-in and is a much more robust host than a SF.

By the way, I did remove the first o-ring from the PL tailcap section to make the twisty work with less force....just about right.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 8, 2009)

I may tinker later - for right now, it works just fine.

And I have a "3P" body on order, so I'll putter around - I'm also going to try an E1 body with a C bezel. :huh:

LF?

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 8, 2009)

TMedina said:


> LF?
> 
> -Trevor


 
Lumens Factory.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyone know if the adapters are available now or perhaps soon, this month?


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Lumens Factory.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Anyone know if the adapters are available now or perhaps soon, this month?


 
Adaptors will be available eventually at TnC products, but no idea when. If you can't wait you could purchase the LU60A lamp assembly module from Surefire $78 dollars. Thats what I ended up doing......


----------



## TMedina (Jan 8, 2009)

TNC said sometime in January - I'm guessing January-February time frame.

-Trevor




> We have a few left at the shop but they're just not here for me to ship now. These are the HA NAT E2Cs. We are building a run of black and OD E2Cs, both with fins and without fins. I expect these in a about a month probably either way.




And that was on December 15th.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for responding. :thumbsup:

I can wait a bit longer for the TnC adaptors.


----------



## M I K (Jan 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> .... But there's no other way to re-tension the long Surefire clips.
> My SF C2 literally slides in & out of the front pocket of my pants. :sigh:


 
Rather than bend the clip at the "U" bend as in the previous post, bend the clip downward a little on the long straight portion. The least bending on the U, the better. The most stress on the clip is at the U. I actually had one break there. That is why one should always carry the light cliped INSIDE a pocket, and not on a belt.


----------



## joco (Jan 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Very true. But there's no other way to re-tension the long Surefire clips.
> 
> My SF C2 literally slides in & out of the front pocket of my pants. :sigh:



On my E2C SF E2E with a long clip, I have essentially eliminated the movement of the light in my pocket by using an "O" ring in the little groove just above where the switch mates to the body of the light. The O ring also provides a much more secure grip on the light when using it. The long clip almost touches the O ring. No problems with movement of the light in months of daily carry.

John


----------



## M I K (Jan 10, 2009)

joco said:


> ..... using an "O" ring in the little groove just above where the switch mates to the body of the light......
> John


 
Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## jjrgr21 (Nov 24, 2015)

hi all, new to the forum, but been lurking for a while. always my go to, when buying a new light.

anyways i have some 6P parts left over from my active duty days, and i have everything but this:





to complete a new light. any ideas where to find this part?

thanks a lot.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 24, 2015)

Lumens Factory has an E to C adapter, but it doesn't look like this. It has female threads on the inside on the E end. Also, it is anodized in Natural, not black, so that might be a killer for you as well.


----------



## m4a1usr (Nov 25, 2015)

jjrgr21 said:


> hi all, new to the forum, but been lurking for a while. always my go to, when buying a new light.
> 
> anyways i have some 6P parts left over from my active duty days, and i have everything but this:
> 
> ...



That part can be found in several different other than pictured designs. It's commonly known as an LU60 adapter but back when the one you are showing popped up it was more commonly refered to simply as a "Lamp Holder". OveReady carries a more modern version but its not available in BK (at not least by looking at their web site). And Surefire does make the newer modern version in black as designed to be used with a M2 shock absorbing head. More commonly found on the M95x series weapon lights.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 25, 2015)

So, is the inside of the E barrel threaded as well as the outside? Or is the inside of the pictured adapter threaded as well? Because as pictured, I don't see how it can fit on the E body.


----------



## m4a1usr (Nov 25, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> So, is the inside of the E barrel threaded as well as the outside? Or is the inside of the pictured adapter threaded as well? Because as pictured, I don't see how it can fit on the E body.



I agree with you. What jjrgr21 is showing in his pic would not work with a E series body. I think his description indicates he has a body needing the head to body adapter to complete. Probably an MH90 or an A19 if I had to guess? Don't know if that's a pic off the net or its his own. Then aqain I'm just assuming.


----------



## jjrgr21 (Nov 26, 2015)

i have that part and used it with an extension to make a single cell light. i have a few extensions left, and wanted to complete another. same as the " 3p parts light" at the bottom that someone else posted. 
i just want another of those adapters so i can complete another light.

as far as "E" body and "C" body i have no clue. 

thanks for all the input


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah, the light dawns. What you are holding is an adapter that will take a standard C threaded head, like the Lumens Factory D36 Mini Turbo, and an E threaded body tube extension, with the goal of making a single cell E sized light with a C sized head. Gotcha.

In normal use, the unmodified phrase "E to C adapter" usually means an adapter that can be screwed onto a normal E sized body, to allow it to use a larger C sized head, like the afore mentioned D36 Mini Turbo Head, or any of the Surefire K series LED replacement heads that are C threaded.


----------

